# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Bee shortage

## snimmo243

EU bee shortage threatens crops http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25656283

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Best if they stop killing all the other pollinators then  :Smile:

----------

